# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Anuncios y noticias del foro >  Fallo en los mensajes

## manuserra

Acabo de darme cuenta que hay un fallo en los mensajes y que no están subiendo. Me he fijado que llevo ya unos cuantos y siempre aparecen 76 en número de mensajes. 

Simplemente por si los administradores no lo sabían, para que lo tengan en cuenta.

----------


## b12jose

Los mensajes en algunos subforos no cuentan: nuevos miembros, venta y compra, creo que cambalache... 

Esta puesto en alguno de los post con chincheta... pero ahora mismo no recuerdo donde.

----------


## Coloclom

Exacto b12jose, en los subforos comentados los mensajes no cuentan. Es una medida que se tomó para frenar a los sprinters.

----------


## manuserra

Aaaaa vale vale, ok. Como se mudo a cambalache el de el arte de partirse la cara no estaba subiendo. Entendido entonces!!

----------


## mayico

E igualmente para acceder a laboratorio o zonas restringidas, la admisión a estos lugares requiere unas normas y una evaluación por parte de la moderación a parte de los mensajes (con contenido de aporte) y el tiempo en el foro.

Todo se hizo como ya han dicho para frenar a los atletas.

----------


## Ritxi

Que son como las Meigas... Haberlas haylas

----------


## manuserra

entiendo entiendo, no lo preguntaba porque quiera hacer record, lo preguntaba porque como ha habido problemas con el foro y tenemos a los pesaos estos del video spam, pensaba que tambien habia pasado algo con los mensajes

----------

